
How I introduced a 27-year-old computer to the Web - conesus
http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/mac-plus-introduce-modern-web/
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6892935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6892935)

